# new apartment - advice?



## WantingToFly (Apr 19, 2014)

I posted my intro and explained that I already have an apartment though I will not be staying in it due to some timing/circumstances with my son. He is coming with me and does not know anything about it yet. My heart is broken knowing what I know....and knowing that he is completely unaware. I feel like I'm lying (and technically I am) but I am just waiting for the right time to tell him, which will probably be next Friday.

Anyway, because he went to with his dad this weekend to stay at my in-laws (and I have not been getting along with them lately so I have been avoiding them in general), I took advantage of this time to finalize paperwork on the apartment and do some shopping. I got some basics like a toaster, a small dining set, an armoire for my son's room, some pots and pans, etc. I'm going to need so much more and there is a lot that will come from my house. I will not remove or pack anything from the house though until we have had a chance to talk to our son. 

I guess my question is, should some of that new stuff be put together and ready to go by the time my son knows and sees the apartment for the first time? I don't want him to feel like I planned this for such a long time and prepared this behind his back, but at the same time, I wonder if there should be some comfortable things ready for him? There wouldn't be much, but a dining table ready for us to have a dinner together....an armoire ready for his clothing.....(and I can move it to wherever he wants to have it in his room).

This is so hard and I hate that I'm having to ask these questions. I never, in a million years, thought I'd be asking this question. I have only talked with one person - my former sister-in-law who divorced my brother (but no children between them) - and she asked why I'm not keeping him in the house and asking my husband to leave. I know that makes the most sense and believe me, I'm asking myself the same. But for one thing, my husband hasn't thought/offered to make this move himself at this point....and as of right now, I couldn't take it anymore....and finally, my home represents my family and we have no "family" right now. It's too painful to be there. And quite honestly, if this ends up being permanent, I won't be able to afford the house anyway.

Sorry, I'm just rambling on and on.

Any advice on putting together furniture or not?


----------



## ecotime47 (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't have a strong opinion on it one way or the other. I understand your question. I would say whatever is most convenient for you is what you should do and just explain it to him.


----------

